

Trulia for glass, the future of home search - edouard1234567
http://corp.truliablog.com/2013/06/03/trulia-for-glass-the-future-of-home-search-is-closer-than-we-think/

======
rpicard
I don't think I'll be getting Glass anytime soon, but I'm looking forward to
seeing what kinds of apps people (and companies) build for it.

